

California will seize land from billionaire if he doesn’t let surfers use beach - jamesgagan
http://news.nationalpost.com/2015/01/25/california-threatening-to-seize-land-from-billionaire-if-he-doesnt-let-surfers-use-his-beach/

======
kulak
It's about time.

------
jmcguckin
If the Surfrider Foundation wants access to the beach from the highway, they
should purchase the land. Not steal it.

~~~
IvyMike
Going back to ratification of the California Constitution in 1879, the beaches
belong to the people.

> Article X, Section 4: No individual, partnership, or corporation, claiming
> or possessing the frontage of tidal lands of a harbor, bay, inlet, estuary,
> or other navigable water in this State, shall be permitted to exclude the
> right of way to such water whenever it is required for any public purpose,
> nor to destroy or obstruct free navigation of such water; and the
> _Legislature shall enact such laws as will give the most liberal
> construction to this provision so that access to the navigable water of this
> State shall always be attainable for the people thereof_.

If he doesn't like that he can undertake an effort to make an amendment to the
constitution; otherwise, he's in criminal violation of it.

Pure and simple, Khosla is stealing the beach away from the people of
California.

